# new to palm beach



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey everyone, it's been awhile. I graduated college not long ago and think its about time to get back into the hobby! I'm new to the west palm area and was wondering if anyone knows good spots to get all of the stuff I don't want shipped (tanks). Also any kind of shows in the area, I figure in Miami or Lauderdale there have to be some good ones. Anyway thanks for looking and thanks for the help


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome back! PM sent.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

perfect timing.....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/78340-west-central-gulf-coast-florida-froggers-event.html


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice to have more FL froggers...

If you need some help locating plants and/or nurseries, shoot me a PM.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You definitely need to come to the meet this Saturday.  Check out the thread randommind linked to.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys! Unfortunately I'm a chef and getting a Saturday off wouldn't be very easy, I would love to come if I could. Help finding knowledgeable nurseries would be great, most of the ones in the area can't provide with much information about their plants.


----------

